# Guys need help with a horse now!!!!! Before she dies!



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok everyone i have a huge emergency 

*PLEASE DO NOT JUDGE ANYONE!!!!!!!!*

*So my best friend, she was keeping her horse at her gma's house (please don't judge her she just spoils her animals) But she gives her horses/animals about 4-5 flakes of alfalfa about 5 times a day!! Now my friends horse is terribly sick! She reared to where her back was strait, took off, and lashed out in the stall. She won't let anyone get near her. recently at 1 in the morning she woke up and started whinnying cuz she was hungry so gma came out and gave her 4 flakes, 2 apples and 2 carrots. I NEED TO HELP! The horse has been moved and we are going to drown he in mineral oil tomorrow what else can we do? This horse will die of over feeding if we can't do something quick.:-|*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Want a simple solution?



Call a vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Mineral oil helps with colic but if you are going to wait untill tomorrow you just as well pour it down a drain. If the horse isn't dead in the morning it will be fine. If it is really an emergency then call the vet.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*The thing to do quickly if there's still time is*

do a show & tell for the person who's overfeeding! Also, educate person on the dangers of alfalfa for horses. The communication breakdown must be fixed. Good Luck!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

a vet won't work....my friends are about to lose their house no I need something simple. She is just high on food it isn't time to call the vet yet


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

So you say she's about to die....but it isn't time to call the vet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I agree with Sunny. Is the horse truly about to die or are you just being melodramatic for the sympathy effect?


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

You claimed she was about to die, yet now she's just "high on food" as soon as someone mentions vet. Unfortunately a vet is the only option if a horse is in mortal danger. 

There is no solution other than to call the vet. Wives tales and rednecking it up can and will only make a bad situation worse.

If you're that concerned, call a vet yourself, or call a rescue that can take the horse and give it the care and training it needs.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

From what I'm reading, she's been at the gramma's house for a little bit now, is getting overfed, and threw a fit at some point, and now you are worried about her health. Is she colicking, if so, call a vet asap, if she's not then the fact that she's moved and no longer getting that much hay should prevent any issues from the over feeding. I would have a talk with the gramma, or even involve a vet that can tell the gramma how unkind it actually is to overfeed a horse, especially alfalfa, and hope that she gets the hint before one of her horses ends up having serious issues. Plus it will also save her money if she stops feeding her horses that much food. I hope that your friends horse is okay, and it sounds like you guys took the first big step in getting her to a different place that won't be overfeeding her.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

ok ok I see i not being clear

When I say she is about to die...it is for a little effect but she is getting fed to much and you gott remember it was alfalfa high in energy! But I need tips on her diet how to brig it down. It was 1 in the morning and she was hungry!

Would peppermints help before feeding time? To calm down? What food would calm her down?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Call a vet and ask for advice.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

If being calm is the biggest issue, then I would feed her some type of b calm type supplement, but I would gradually give her more bermuda (or other type of grass hay), and less alfalfa, and slowly decrease the amount she's getting as well. If she's getting that high strung, then turn her out in a big arena or paddock for a little bit, and let her exercise off some of the energy. If she's getting food aggressive, than thats a different story. I'm still not entirely certain what the issue is other than she's getting fed way to much food, and needs to be getting less plus some safe exercise.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*A few tips:*

Cut way down on the alfalfa, of course, but not in one fell swoop. Same with the too-great amount: gradually reduce it. Replace with horse hay (alfalfa's suited to cows). Weekly bran mashes will be wonderful for soothing the insides, & won't make horse "hot". Get her exercised daily to burn calories, keep her sane, & keep her fit. Give her social interaction with other horses/animals as is possible. Put feeding times on a schedule; horses do well on schedules (middle-of-the-night munchies will then be history). Good Luck!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

OP, your posts are extremely hard to understand. I would suggest re-writing what you are trying to say, and try to include some background on the mare. Who owns the mare? How long has she been fed like this? Is she overweight, or just getting on a sugar high from having too-rich food and too-little exercise? How often is she worked? Does she get turned out? 
Also, I don't quite understand how this horse is in immediate danger of passing away. Could you please clarify? 
For your questions... Peppermints are sugar. Adding sugar isn't going to help. 
Have you tried researching a good equine diet and presenting it to the person(s) that are in charge of her feeding? For what it's worth, running up to them and saying "stop! She's going _to die_!" won't help... presenting your side in a mature way might.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Giving treats while she's energetic only rewards the energy. For an overfed, under worked, disrespectful, belligerent, wild, unmanageable horse, I recommend a solid training program with someone who knows what they are doing... 

Frankly, I commend them for feeding alfalfa, but I must say, that is high on the expensive scale when it comes to hay costs. They can afford to feed top hay and can't afford a vet check when they think the animal is having a problem. Hmm... Here alfalfa exceeds high quality grass horse hay by several dollars per bale. Everywhere I've lived, alfalfa was always more expensive.

If they can't afford the vet, they can't afford supplements, and really, IMO can't afford the horse. My vets take payments, and even gave us a discount for paying the full amount right then in cash. There is no excuse for lack of veterinary care.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know if shes food aggressive.

JustDressage it-I'm not gonna lie, I'm a little offended. This is my friends horse who hasn't h


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Why are you offended? You posts are incoherent and are not helping us see what the immediate danger is. JustDressageIt is just asking for background information that will help us understand what is truly going on here as well as asking you to be a bit more clear in your posts as they aren't making a lot of sense to us. I'm sorry you feel offended, but she was more than polite in her post.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

oops wrong button but to continue, she hasn't had this horse very long and she recently moved it to her grandmas but grandma fed wayyyyy to much. This horse is extremely high on energy and is in horrible condition. About the dying part, I feel I am being mature rightnow. It is hard to explain her condition but when Isay she could very well die tomorrow I mean it! It isn't ecessarily "immediate" but.....here it is like giving a kid who can't focus tons and tons of sugar.... Freedom(the horse) is so high and light headed she's going absolutely crazy, and she has tons of sugar in her it isn't funny. My friend is new to owning a horse and didn't know her grandma was going to do this. ButI don't blame either of them, and I hope no one here does either.....

Dressagebelle-what kind of b supplements?

ladydreamer- the vet is pushing it, supplements they can do, and the horse owning....we do what we can for our horses. I will admitt.....I can only remember seeing a vet come out to our house once. The vet for us is our very last source, we sound like we never take care of them but.....we get advice from other people who have dealt with this stuff before. My grandma would never call a vet, we do everything ourselves, and we know what we are doing.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know her history! She's had the horse what.....2-2 1/2 months! It is hard for me to explain her condition.

(honestly I'm not suprised you people can't understand me hahahaha I tend to speak jiberish to people sometimes I'm workin on it^^)


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok...so you know what you are doing but are going to dump mineral oil down a horse who isn't colicing? Huh?! 

It sounds like the horse needs a diet change. If its anything more than that, you will have to call a vet. Because despite your insistance, you sound pretty clueless.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

The mineral oil is to get the sugar thru her.

I'm somewhat clueless....I never seen a horse this high on sugar and I don't now what to give her to bring it down.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Mineral oil would only help if there was something stuck in her, you know like for impaction colic or some manual blockage of the digestive tract. The most the mineral oil will do is give her the runs. The sugar is in her BLOOD so there isnt anything to do but let her come down from her high and feed her more responsibly in the future. If she is on a sugar high it wont kill ehr just make her nutty until her body burns it up. If she is in such danger why cant the owner see it? You dont have to know squat about horses to notice a sick or crazy looking one.

What doesnt make sense to me is why someone who is having to sell their house bought a horse two months ago and can afford to feed bunches of high quality forage and treats and have a stall for the horse and everything but cant afford to have a vet. Then you say that it is your friends horse but when someone questions it like I just did you say " WE do the best WE can for OUR horses...". Then you admit you were being melodramatic for effect and say you are being more mature but you still say the horse is in immediate danger of passing, but it isnt immediate, but it is....??


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Mineral oil is going to make her poop like a goose. Thats it. 

The only thing that will 'get the sugar out' is time and a better diet.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Feed her less alfalfa, exercise her more and if you think she's "about to die" CALL A FREAKING VET!!! If she can't afford the phone bill to call the vet and ask questions she obviously does not deserve nor have the knowledge to own a horse!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I have my doubts that there even is a horse but if you want to bring the sugar down then don't feed her tomorrow. Then start feeding her like a normal horse. I doubt it's feed thats got the horse acting crazy anyway. I've seen horses that had as much alfalfa as they could eat not get too crazy to handle if they were trained properly. If a horse if ill-mannered to begin with then changing feed isn't going to fix anything. Spending a lot of money on B-calm supplement crap is just like flushing it down the toilet.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh Kevin, I love you.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

if she is soo crazy why is she in? personally i dont really get the story...


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Honestly, I am not really sure what you are trying to get across. 

Oh and as a side note, when you say "owning a horse they can do" just let them know that sometimes calling a vet is a large part of owning a horse.


----------



## Tobyness (Nov 16, 2010)

i say throw her out in the pasture, let her run in out and get some grass in her for a few days. itll help her calm down, get the sugar out, etc. thats probably your easiest fix. if youre afraid to take her out of the stall, get someone who isnt and have them take her out. i agree with kevin, and pretty much everyone else...b calm supplements wont help, and changing her diet will only help after the sugar is out and over time. do away with the alfalfa unless she needs it (which she probably really doesnt) feed her regular hay, grain that isnt high in sugar or carbs, and keep her on a daily rotation of turnout. 

thats just my thoughts.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Kevin - you're awesome!

OP - posting melodramatic posts for the pure intent of getting more attention is not the way to win friends and influence people. In fact all it accomplishes is that less and less people will read your posts and/or respond. Boy cries wolf and all that.

Honestly, without judging, the people are losing their house (if that's in fact true) they have bigger things to worry about than a horse that's being overfed and grossly undertrained. 

Some supplements cost as much as a vet call. Talking on the phone with a vet is free. Sending the horse to a good trainer - priceless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I'm curious. Is this horse stalled 24/7? If it is, that could very well likely be your problem as far as her nutty behavior.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

There is more than one person involved but I don't really want you guys to know about their life, it is none of your business. I will call a vet and ask for advice. I know I don't make sense, that's just me. Forget people, give me horses anyday, they are much easier to talk to. No offense to all of you. I just need ideas on what to give her. This is my friends first horse, they had to take her back to the previous boarders who are about to lose their house.

I want to know what do to help, thank you all for the pasture idea, now what about riding? Is it ok to ride her this high on sugar?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

or is riding the best thing?


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Could you please answer my question about the stalling? That's going to give us a better idea of what is really going on.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

From the knowledge it sounds like these people have, I suggest they don't ride her.



Put her in a pasture, let her run and graze, and don't feed her any more crap she doesn't need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Funny thing about vets.... they know a LOT more than the average horse owner. I would put any one of my vets up for a battle of knowledge against probably anyone on this board and be confident enough to put a bet on them.

You and your friend and granny and the neighbor and the mysterious stranger who might have given the poor horse with the disease that only this girl has ever seen a lot of sugar and treats as a present and anyone else involved do not have the learning, the knowledge, the training, to take care of these problems with the horse. You clearly do not, because when tried-and-true suggestions are given, you have a reason they won't work.

A VET is the best person to ask. Not us. THE VET can see the horse in person, see its behaviors first hand, check for a true illness or disease, tell you if your horse is in bad shape or good shape, and will tell you EXACTLY how to fix it. There might be nothing really wrong with this horse. Vets are awesome like that. So much knowledge and experience. They are well worth their price. They can see more new horses in a week than most pro trainers get through their barns in a year.

You know what? We went without electricity for about four months in a particularly bad time for us because the horse's bills came first. We had the vet out in that time as well. The horses always come first. It doesn't matter what horse it is, what time it is, what the weather is, their health is OUR RESPONSIBILITY. We could have a million problems going on, but the horses will always be taken care of. The world falls apart and the horses are taken care of. Beg, borrow, or steal, the horses get what they need.

A handful of peppermints is not going to give a thousand pound horse a sugar high. I could probably give my yearling a whole bag and it wouldn't affect his behavior. The whole &quot;sugar high&quot; thing is nonsense. This is a training issue. Not a feed issue(though changing wuld be nice). The horse needs to be trained. The owner needs to be trained. The caretaker needs to be trained. 

Here's my next suggestion. What can you, or your friend do if ganny won't care for the horse better? Move the horse somewhere else. Start caring for the horse yourself. Sell the horse and use themoney to buy something that you don't have to work to take care of or know anything about, like a lawn statue. Call a horse professional out, a vet, a trainer, a breeder, a barn manager, someone with more horse knowledge than you. Ask them to see the horse first hand and ask theiropinion on it.

And not to be mean, but I hope you aren't the only source of information your friend has for learning about horses. How to feed your horse is somethingyou should know BEFORE purchasing the animal.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Corina, Kevin -you guys always give good advice. I've read this whole thread & am totally confused about what's going on with this horse. Which is why I would call a vet. Oh & grass cost more where I live. Alot of people feed alfalfa because it's cheaper. Plus we have alot of performance horses who need a little extra.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

So the horse isn't dead this morning, huh? :roll:

Somehow, like kevin, I doubt there is a horse at all. We're trying to help you "save" this horse, and I use "horse" loosely, and all you do is come back at experienced horse owners when they ask questions. None of our business? We're not asking about your friend's home furnishings, we want to know if this horse is stalled and why your friend can't afford a vet, yet she's buying expencive alfalfa hay and just bought a horse when she had to sell her house?? Things don't add up. If you want real advice, post real threads. Exaggerating only earns you a thread full of retort and a bad reputation with regular HF posters.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

......That's fine with me you people don't have to believe me, but I don't know how to get you to understand I'm not good with people. I'm sorry for trying to help out my friend....

You guys are asking about their house, and everything about them, I told you about the horse, she was fed way toooo much and I need help knowing how to bring it down, I don't need a vet.
Again, thank you all who aren't.....pointing out my people skills. Sunny-I was thinking that as well, she came very close to hurting my friend, would lunging be good for her? Just to run it off?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I just wanted to ad that my vet never charges me to get advice over the phone and I feel like you DO need to talk to one.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

She is not stalled 24/7 she is let out and ridden to answer your question.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Is she ONLY being let out to be ridden or does she have pasture turnout available?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

define pasture....her turn out is in a fairly LARGE round pen we have no grass anywhere we live


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

How long is she turned out in that round pen a day?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

She only has a pen?

Each horse needs at least one acre, preferably more. There is your problem. 

Is she alone? Or does she have another horse buddy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That might be your problem. I know Molly would go stir-crazy with a round pen for turn-out, she might just have all that energy left over from not having a pasture to run around in. I know you're going to be offended, but a horse needs more than a round pen, and I don't think his living situation is adequate right now.

ETA: like Sunny said, 1 acre per horse is minimum. Is there a way she would board the horse so he has room to play and run? She would notice a HUGE change in personality.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know how long

She has her little stall pen then a round pen and someitmes when we go to an arena he has the ....plus a few others to run around with

She has several buddies


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

The round pen is huge it is almost like an arena!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

An arena isn't huge in any way, shape, or form.

Get the poor horse to a pasture with grass before it goes stir crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Freedom does get to run around, in the round pen, in the arena she has a great personality


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

They have more than one horse? Are all of these horses in the same situation?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

The ones we go to are big I don't know exactly how big but they are big


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

no .....ok let me say this my friend bought a horse named Freedom they moved it to our other friends house and paid for board. The person who was keepin Freedom has her own horses, but they moved freedom to their gmas when the over feeding happened they moved her back......if that made anysense to anyone i'm really sorry if it didn't


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

She is no longer being overfed and taken well care of now


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

You're issues are - too much of the wrong sort of food
- not enough exercise/turnout

I will not recommend that your friend rides her, because honestly nobody in this situation sounds experienced enough to handle a hot horse. The feed needs to be adjusted to more appropriate levels and she needs to be turned out in a proper sized pasture.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The obvious way to cut down on her feed is just that-cut down on what she gets! Explain to Granny that she is actually hurting the horse. Not a hard concept, for most normal people. As for riding-if the horse is THAT crazed, why would you even consider it? That is just silly. 
I really have to wonder-you post that you have several horses on your profile, yet this is all a mystery to you?????? All horse owners should have the $$ to call a vet if one is needed. JMHO. Or, they shouldn't have a horse. Period.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

.....Thank you but.....there is no pasture/grass near us. We live in the dessert, our horses haven't had grass in ages


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

All of this happened within 24 hours? She is still acting neurotic at this new barn? Your story is making NO sense.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I think you're BSing completely.

Suddenly she's fine and well taken care of? What about the other horses? ARE there other horses?

NO horse that is confined to a stall and dirt pen and is fed its body weight in alfalfa is well-taken care of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

This is all just crazy......now the horse is fine and taken care of?? Problem resolved? Hmmmm


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

We weren't considering riding the horse, I just asked a question.

I admitted this is a mystery to me, I have never seen a horse like this, so high on feed before. Times are tough. My family has made it I don't know how many years without a vet, and our horses are in great health


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

*headdesk*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree, HC.

Total -facepalm-.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Now that she is moved she WILL (i should say) be taken care of now. This didn't happen within 24 hours, I guess grandma was overfeeding for awhile, and they just found out.

*please,.........if you don't believe me please just go, I'm scared for my friend and her horse, I know I don't make sense I struggle with talking to people. I just want ideas on how to help, you all have been a great deal of help, but some of them we just can't do, I'm sorry.*


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Gus said:


> There is more than one person involved but I don't really want you guys to know about their life, it is none of your business. I will call a vet and ask for advice. I know I don't make sense, that's just me. Forget people, give me horses anyday, they are much easier to talk to. No offense to all of you. I just need ideas on what to give her. This is my friends first horse, they had to take her back to the previous boarders who are about to lose their house.
> 
> I want to know what do to help, thank you all for the pasture idea, now what about riding? Is it ok to ride her this high on sugar?


If you weren't asking about riding, who posted this? A gremlin?:?


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Gus said:


> My family has made it I don't know how many years without a vet, and our horses are in great health


And that's why you have one with Sand Colic. 

I feel bad for these horses, if they truly exist. You tell us one story, when people don't react the way you want, suddenly the horse goes from near death to completely fine overnight. If this horse is in fact still "high on food" after moving to a new location, there is something more going on and this horse needs a vet, I don't care how poor the owner is. What if the horse IS dying? Will they call a vet then? Or is a bullet to the head more in their price range?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I want your thoughts, I wouldn't ride the horse now if anyone paid me. But is it gonna kill you if I ask a question?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Why are you "scared for her horse" if she's fine now? You just said she's moved and okay, so why be scared?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Bravo Amarea


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

o Snickers? She loves food hahahaha she will eat just about anything in her path! She has a lot of the sand out of her, I contacted the vet and they said silium (of course) actually we are getting wood chips to put in her stall, perry told us where to get them  I love Perry

I told you, you don't have to believe me, and since no one clearly does could you all just please leave? I think I can help them out a little bit thank you all


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ look, I read and answered your question. Than when you say you never asked it, or had no intenetions of riding anyway?????-I begin to wonder. You have my thoughts. I feel sorry for the horses, agree with the above posters and really hope they are not real. Sorry-for them not you, if they are.

**Poof** outta here.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

You've done fine without a vet, huh?



You should try to get your facts straight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

?????? I have my facts
-Snickers has sand colic but its finally comin out
- I miss my best friend
-Freedom will be ok
-Many of you have been a great deal of help and I thank you
-I'm terrible with people
-I regret posting this thread and wish I talked to some of my friends first


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

It is 1am and I am exhausted. I am going to bed before I say something unbecoming.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

O gosh I would have been in bed!!!!! XD my bed time is 9!! hhahaha goodnight


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

That's why people are asked to think clearly before clicking that tempting little "submit" button. :wink:

You come on here exaggerating, spouting, "The horse is gonna die!!!!!" and when someone suggests that the folks providing its care(or lack thereof) aren't too bright, suddenly the horse is fine and dandy. You've also flip-flopped with other things on this thread as well.

It makes you look like an attention-seeking child, TBO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Gus,

Would it be possible to go to a library and get some books on proper equine management and nutrition?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I wasn't exaggerating, we thought the horse was gonna die, and I pretty sure she is ok or I would have gotten a fone call. The horse is fine now and when I say fine, I mean getting fed proper again, I wouldn't go straight to dandy since the sugar and all. The flip to the flop part i not suprised at myself, it much easier (but terrifying for me) to talk in person


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

HowClever said:


> It is 1am and I am exhausted. I am going to bed before I say something unbecoming.


It's noon here so I have no legitimate reason for me being unbecoming other than the fact I don't rightly care if I am or not LOL!

I'm sorry OP, but your posts over the last week have been contradictory and melodramatic. I couldn't FATHOM not getting my horses vet care for that long! To me, that's irresponsible horse ownership. There is care that horses need annually that even responsible horse owners cannot provide. Rabies shots are one of those things. Those can only be administered by a licensed professional. You can't just go to your local TSC and pick them up. 

I understand that you are just a teen, but crying wolf at every situation will accomplish nothing more than making people on this board ignore you and/or distrust you. If there ever was an emergency, at this point, it is highly likely that nobody on this board would believe you. I'm sorry if that's blunt, but it's true.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

*smiles* Thank you ShutUpJoe, I have been doing my own little reading on nutrition but I haven't found a whole lot on bringing down the sugar quite yet, or what to calm down a horse for that matter. I been esp busy since I have finals this comin week and trying to study for all my classes....i actually have my geography book in my lap right now hahahaha


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

thank you for the lovely compliment I will be sure to pass it on


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Here's a GREAT place to start reading:

Sugar Content in Feed and Forage Affects Horses' Health

Especially this part: 



> Other medical conditions that are very sensitive to sugar and starch levels in the feed are:
> 
> 
> Gastric Ulcers
> ...


This is why it's important for the horse to see a vet. A "sugar high" isn't the only problem this horse could be dealing with from being fed in that manner.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hm very interesting


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I see how this works. You try to get attention by posting threads like these, saying a horse is dying. When you're put in a bad spot as a horseowner, you change gears and say the horse has made a miaculous recovery. When still people try to offer advice and say you need to change things, you try to make a joke and get on their good side.

Why post in the first place?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I didn't say she made a miraculous recovery, I didn't say that at all, I could care all less for attention, I hate attention, but more people are critizing me than giving me ideas. I talk jiberish to people. And what joke? what good side?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I didn't say she made a recovery in the first place


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

If you're going to tell a story, makes notes of the plot so it doesn't twist and turn and keep people confused, including yourself.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

..........you gotta point *sigh* I honestly didn't think it would be this long


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Honestly everyone I am sorry things got twisted, but there are horses and one is very sick. I don't lie, my horse Snickers does have sand in her and I do have horses of my own. Believe me or you don't, if you don't please don't tell me I don't have or there never were horses. Cause there are


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I really had a hard time following this thread. 

Is the original 'dying' horse okay now? 
I'm not sure what is going on with the sand colic horse. You may want to try giving Sand Clear if that is a common issue. 

If the horse is only getting turn out in a round pen, lots of sugary feeds, and everyone is too afraid or too unexperienced to work the horse, there's only really one solution. You should be cutting food, not adding things to try and cover it up. 

If it is not your horse though, there's nothing you can really do. Is the grandma following your feeding advice?

If so, cut down on food, and find a way to get the horses energy out. Horses need to run and play, preferably with other horses. That's often the solution to a lot of the issues I see posted about on here. 

Is the horse turned out with other horses or is it just alone in the roundpen? 

You could try free lunging him in the roundpen, but not if that would become dangerous for you or anyone else.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I believe this thread has run its course and I am closing it. 

As a general rule, anyone posting asking for advice about a health issue should have *all* the relevant information about the animal.

If a friend or a neighbor wishes information about their horse and you don't have the complete history on the animal; encourage them to open their own account here to post. 

Diagnosis and treatment over the internet is dangerous, over the internet with an incomplete history is worse.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

I would like to add



Gus said:


> Guys need help with a horse now!!!!! Before she dies!





Gus said:


> When I say she is about to die...it is for a little effect but she is getting fed to much and you gott remember it was alfalfa high in energy!


Going forward, please do not say that your horse is dying "for a little effect." As you've observed, the prospect of a member's horse being on the verge of death greatly concerns many members here, and saying such a thing when you have no reason to believe it's true amounts to toying with other members' emotions.


----------

